# Bad Episode last night HELP



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i was reading your reply's on the eating disorder and i was wondering i have been sick from a virus for 5 days and i hadn't been eating much (pretty normal when your sick) but then yesterday i ate a cheeseburger, milkshake, bowl of soup and TWO grilled cheese sandwiches. Then later that night i had one of the WORST episodes







it lasted about 30 min. but i had 800 mg. of pain killer and i was still screaming. i was wondering if you thought that it be caused by all the food i ate. what usually triggers my IBS is carbonation i can't have any of it







but do you think something else could have triggered it?? my doctor says everyone has few things that makes it start hurting??? help please!!!~ celle*


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Celle,Are ya kidding? Of course it was the food! After being sick for 5 days, you start back eating SLOWLY, i.e. dry toast, chicken soup, scrambled eggs. Certainly not milkshakes and cheeseburgers. I wouldn't blame this particular episode on IBS. It sounds like to jumped back in too soon.


----------

